# Ε, όχι δα! (άλλως: Το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης στον Ομπάμα)



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Μπορεί να συμπαθώ την πολιτική του σκέψη και τον καθαρό του λόγο, να έχω μεταφράσει μια βιογραφία του, να παρακολουθούσα από το ιστολόγιό μου την πορεία του προς την εκλογική νίκη, να πιστεύω ειλικρινά ότι αποτελεί ελπίδα για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον στις ΗΠΑ και στον κόσμο ολόκληρο, αλλά...

*έλεος!*​
Νόμπελ Ειρήνης 2009 στον Μπαράκ Ομπάμα; Γιατί; Τι πρόλαβε να δείξει και να κάνει; Όπως έχει πει και ο ίδιος «ήταν μαύρος και πριν από τις εκλογές»...

Θα μου πεις πάλι, σιγά το βραβείο και κοίτα και σε ποιους το έχουν δώσει κατά καιρούς στο παρελθόν...


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2009)

Το ίδιο είπαμε κι εμείς εδώ μόλις το μάθαμε (εννοώ με κάτι συνάδελφους, δεν είναι της μεγαλοπρέπειας ο πληθυντικός).

Το τοπίκι το έχεις βάλει εις διπλούν, παρέμπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μαζί με τα μάτια μου, άνοιξα και το ραδιόφωνο, και εκείνη τη στιγμή μόλις είχαν πάρει την είδηση, οπότε την κατανάλωσα σαν φρέσκο πρωινό κουλουράκι, αλλά μου έπεσε λίγο βαρύ (παρότι κι εγώ φίλος). Δεν μου φταίει ο Ομπάμα εδώ, αλλά η βιασύνη των Σκανδιναβών. Εκτός κι αν το κάνουν για να τον πιάσουν στο φιλότιμο. Ξέρετε: κοίτα, φίλε, μη μας κάνεις να σου το πάρουμε πίσω... 

Και πάλι, καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι πιο ψύχραιμα, πάλι καλά που δεν του έδωσαν το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας (όπως έκαναν το 1953) -- και άλλωστε, ο άνθρωπος έχει κερδίσει και δύο Γκράμι (αναμφίβολα πιο δημοφιλή βραβεία :)).


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 9, 2009)

Barack Obama says he is "humbled" to win the Nobel Peace Prize (BBC News)

Η πιο ταπεινωτική στιγμή του, υποθέτω. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Barack Obama says he is "humbled" to win the Nobel Peace Prize (BBC News)
> 
> Η πιο ταπεινωτική στιγμή του, υποθέτω. ;)



Σωστά! Και για να καταλάβει ο τυχαίος επισκέπτης τι εννοούμε, και να μη νομίσει ότι το λέμε σοβαρά, όπως νόμισε κάποιος άλλος: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=45367&postcount=1629


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

Ο πρόεδρος Ομπάμα απονέμει το βραβείο Γκέρσουιν στον Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ






Νομίζω ότι είναι πιο ταιριαστά εδώ από ό,τι στο νήμα των Μπιτλς...


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι οι Γάλλοι παρασημοφόρησαν τη Σάρον Στόουν για τη συμβολή της στην έβδομη τέχνη 

Στην περίπτωση του Μακάρτνει παίζει ρόλο το ότι ζει ακόμα και που και που γράφει κανένα τραγουδάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2010)

Δεν θα βάλεις σχετικό βιντεάκι (με την παρασημοφόρηση εννοώ, όχι με τη συμβολή);


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Gershwin Prize

Recipients


2007 - Paul Simon
2008 - Stevie Wonder
2009 - Paul McCartney

Άργησαν.


----------

